# Speedo needle melted....



## GDAccent (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello again !! Everyone was great in helping me figure my starting issues with the 92 pickup. So this is the next project on it.

A couple of years ago, we had a really hot summer a few days in a row were over hundred which is rare for this area Pacific NW. we do get some, but not many in a row.....So the speedo needle has melted back. So it leans against the 
mph gauge. It start sticking around 45mph and as you get faster say 65. You have to slap the dash to knock it loose.

Whats the best way about fixing this? I was thinking if I can get into it, and pull the needle off I can try to reform it, then maybe glue something on the back to reinforce it from melting back again.

Any suggestions... ThX


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i tied on a wooden matchstick with the red tip pointing out..
be sure bot to remove the base of the needle w/o locking the drive spindle in place as you will loose the calibration..

i put the wooden matchstick on the back of the needle and the wrapped a whit thread around it many many times and tied it off then cut the needle off about 3/4 of the way down..

you could just use the match stick as a backing to the needle..kind of like a splint.


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

Same thing happened to mine. I pulled out what was left of the needle, clipped the curly part off, placed it in a small vise, drilled a tiny hole where the needle was, and super-glued, 3 quarters of a toothpick in the hole and painted it with a can of white paint. It definitely looks like the real deal!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ what they said! but take care of it soon because it can bind up your speedo cable, which leads to breakage....


----------

